# Cerco Legit?



## Majestic121 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering is Cerco is legit and worth doing?
The interview seems a little bit too easy.
Since its a Cercos own certificate, its probably not recognized by others.

I have found a number of website that has negative opinions about and if its too good to be true, then it's probably is.

The course itself is free but the living costs is £300.

Now that im having second thoughts about this, some advice would be grateful

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I dunno. What are they promising you?


----------



## Majestic121 (Jan 26, 2012)

Free training and a job at the end of it. There own certificate and then a job in the area 2 week trainin worth £4000

After read: CERCO IT Staffing Solutions (Crewe) - UK Business Forums
Think im goin to give it a miss


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

A job with their company or a job at another company? No company can guarantee you a job unless they have the job to offer.

You say "free training". What's the catch? Or are they doing it out of benevolence?

The old axiom still holds true: if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. So I think you're making a wise choice.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like a con.

places like this offer free training then make you sit tests which you can't pass so you can't be employed by them so you have to fork out for the training.

companies like this don't offer things like this because they are nice they do it to make money.


----------

